# Pompano fishing



## DANYANI (Aug 3, 2018)

We'll be visiting Pensacola 1st week of September, I'd love to try Fort Pikens can you catch pompano in September?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, you can catch them year round. March-May and end of September-November being peak times to catch large quantities. However, you can still land smaller numbers year round but may not be as consistent as peak times. By the time you get here the Spring Frye should be large enough to take home for dinner.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Besides a pompano rig, I'd suggest putting out a fresh cut bait with a steel leader. Blue fish are biting right now, and redfish will be coming on. Might pick up a shark, too.


----------



## DANYANI (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for your info, when you say cut bait would you suggest flees or shrimp or both?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Neither. A piece of non-regulated fish 1/3 as big as a hot dog.


----------

